# Une batterie externe pour MacBook ?



## Qalm (13 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis étudiante, et je prends donc mes cours sur mon MacBook. Le problème, c'est que j'ai parfois 8h de cours dans la même journée, et ma batterie est vraiment limite... C'est pourquoi je voudrai investir dans une batterie "externe".
J'ai trouvé ça sur l'Apple Store mais je ne sais pas si ça correspond à ce que je recherche  : 
http://store.apple.com/lu/product/MA566G/A?fnode=MTY1NDA2Nw&mco=MTE1ODU5NDM

Merci d'avance pour vos compléments d'information,

Qalm.


----------



## Rémi M (13 Octobre 2010)

Cela correspond bien à ce que tu recherches


----------



## Qalm (13 Octobre 2010)

Merci ! Il suffit donc de brancher ça à l'aide d'un câble à mon MacBook ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h17 ----------

Et ça, c'est pas bien ?
http://store.apple.com/lu/product/MB771G/A?fnode=MTY1NDEwMQ&mco=MTE0MjUwMTE


----------



## Rémi M (13 Octobre 2010)

Non, en faite il te faut un Macbook avec une batterie amovible (les anciens), tu recharges les 2 avant d'aller en cours, et quand tu as plus de batterie, tu échanges ta batterie vide contre celle pleine


----------



## Qalm (13 Octobre 2010)

Mais moi je peux pas changer la batterie de mon MacBook... j'ai le unibody... comment je fais ?


----------



## Rémi M (13 Octobre 2010)

Cela pourrait t'intéresser, mais je trouve ça cher


----------



## Qalm (13 Octobre 2010)

J'avais vu ça, mais c'était beaucoup trop cher...je suis étudiante... et j'aimerais un produit Apple Store (j'ai des prix préférentiels) 
Apple doit bien faire ça, non?


----------



## Rémi M (13 Octobre 2010)

Et celle-ci, c'est pour les Macbook Alu, ça doit marcher normalement.


----------



## Qalm (13 Octobre 2010)

A votre avis, c'est compatible avec le MacBook blanc? 
merci pour vos réponses...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2010)

Qalm a dit:


> Apple doit bien faire ça, non?



Non, ils ne le font pas, et en outre, ils ont obligé (ou tentent actuellement de le faire) les gens qui le font à cesser de le faire, car ces gens doivent utiliser la MagSafe, qui est brevetée par Apple.

C'est ce genre de produit, mais ils ne sont pas donnés (mais il en existe des moins chers à l'autonomie plus limitée, genre 8 ou 10 heures en plus de la durée de la batterie interne).


----------



## Qalm (14 Octobre 2010)

Merci !


----------



## javavite (24 Août 2012)

Bonjour 
On est en août 2012 je ne trouve pas d hypermac de batterie externe pour MacBook sur l Apple store. Que passa ??!!


----------

